# Digit devWorks Hero contest- Participate now and win Samsung Galaxy SII



## shauvik (Sep 14, 2011)

Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in developerWorks Platform. Take the devWorks Hero Contest by completing three simple steps and win a brand new Samsung Galaxy SII mobile. Other exciting prizes like T-shirts, Scribble pads, Sheaffer Pens, Caps and many more.

Participate here!


----------



## jsjs (Sep 14, 2011)

I already participated


----------



## kiranm516 (Oct 7, 2011)

Are the winners announced!


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

